# RPG suggestions



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm playing FFVII right now, along with some Kingdom Hearts, but are there any other good RPGs that I should try?

I was thinking about getting Eternal Sonata for the 360 but I'm unsure

I've played other RPGs too (well sorta)

Kingdom Hearts and Final Fantasy
I started on Star Ocean: Till the End of Time
The Legend of Zelda (counts as an RPG)
The World Ends With You
WoW (don't play it often)
.//Hack G.U (kinda meh)

I'm sure there are some that I'm missing, but these are the ones that are in my mind right now

I'll try almost any RPG if it sounds/looks interesting


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

Team Fortress 2 is a pretty good RPG.


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Team Fortress 2 is a pretty good RPG.


TF2 counts?


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm playing FFVII right now, along with some Kingdom Hearts, but are there any other good RPGs that I should try?
> 
> I was thinking about getting Eternal Sonata for the 360 but I'm unsure
> 
> ...


 
Have you played Dragon Age?


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Have you played Dragon Age?


Heard of it


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Heard of it


 
It was alright to me the gameplay felt like a combo of WoW and Diablo i would borrow or rent it first. I'm usually into action RPG's like Fallout or Oblivion.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> TF2 counts?


Well if Zelda counts, sure.


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well if Zelda counts, sure.


Well no, because TF2 is a shooter

LoZ is  actually considered an RPG


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well no, because TF2 is a shooter
> 
> LoZ is  actually considered an RPG


But it's the definitive Adventure game. It's not an RPG.


----------



## Truth (Apr 30, 2010)

Elder Scrolls games.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 30, 2010)

Truth said:


> Elder Scrolls games.


 
Oblivion= one of the greatest RPG's ever.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 30, 2010)

If you haven't tried it yet, Final Fantasy Tactics is a pretty good game.  Plays similar to Disgaea and Ogre Tactics.  I prefer the PSX version, but the PSP remake does have some new features and better English.

Baldur's Gate I & II, plus their expansions, on the PC are pretty good (not to be confused with Baldur's Gate:  Dark Alliance on the consoles).  Same goes for Fallouts 1 & 2, and Planescape: Torment.

Megaman Legends, I _think_, counts as a RPG.  That or a shooter.  Could be either, really.

Deus Ex, akin to the Eldar Scrolls games (Play Morrowind first, if only because it'll help ahead of time to see if you can handle the graphics of some of the older RPG's as well as because it has a few less features than Oblivion so it'll be easier to ween into), is a pretty good FPS-RPG combo.  You just missed the $5 Deus Ex / Invisible War Combo on Steam, but I'd still suggest it if you don't mind the type of game.  If you don't mind the type of game.


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> If you haven't tried it yet, Final Fantasy Tactics is a pretty good game.  Plays similar to Disgaea and Ogre Tactics.  I prefer the PSX version, but the PSP remake does have some new features and better English.
> 
> Baldur's Gate I & II, plus their expansions, on the PC are pretty good (not to be confused with Baldur's Gate:  Dark Alliance on the consoles).  Same goes for Fallouts 1 & 2, and Planescape: Torment.
> 
> ...


What's Tactics for?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> .//Hack G.U (kinda meh)



Try the original .Hack, it's a lot of fun. But it's was rare to find anything other than infection at Gamestop. I occasionally saw mutation and once saw outbreak, but i bet they're all gone now. good luck find quarantine.


Try the Mana series. esp. Legend of mana. fucking awesome.




Attaman said:


> Baldur's Gate I & II, plus their expansions, on the PC are pretty  good (not to be confused with Baldur's Gate:  Dark Alliance on the  consoles).  Same goes for Fallouts 1 & 2, and Planescape: Torment.
> 
> Megaman Legends, I _think_, counts as a RPG.  That or a shooter.   Could be either, really.



I've never played Fallout 1 & 2. Are they good?

And Megaman Legends rocks.


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Try the original .Hack, it's a lot of fun. But it's was rare to find anything other than infection at Gamestop. I occasionally saw mutation and once saw outbreak, but i bet they're all gone now. good luck find quarantine.
> 
> 
> Try the Mana series. esp. Legend of mana. fucking awesome.


I found Quarantine a while ago in a game store


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I found Quarantine a while ago in a game store



AND YOU DIDN'T INSTANTLY BUY IT!!!!!!!!? They only made a few thousand of it!

YOU MUST DIE!!!!!! *kewkewkewlightning*


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

8-bit said:


> AND YOU DIDN'T INSTANTLY BUY IT!!!!!!!!? They only made a few thousand of it!
> 
> YOU MUST DIE!!!!!! *kewkewkewlightning*


I didn't have the money at the time I saw it 

*throws book at 8-bit*


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I didn't have the money at the time I saw it
> 
> *throws book at 8-bit*



You really shoud play:

-Original .Hack
-Mana series
-Megaman Legends


NO! NOT INTO THE BOOK! IT BURRRRRRRRRRRNSSS!!!


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

Lol ok


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Megaman Legends, I _think_, counts as a RPG.  That or a shooter.  Could be either, really.



I would consider it both, it fits into the same category as Fallout 3, but that game was already mentioned.

Another good shooter/RPG (self-proclaimed RPS) is Borderlands, and double the fun if you can get someone you know to play online with you.

Moving into JRPGs, Valkyria Chronicles was an excellent title with hilarious character traits (the main tank got a bonus to stats if it was situated next to flowers).  This title was a PS3 exclusive though.

Now if you're looking for a Japanese RPG with a hilarious storyline, try Disgea 3:  Absence of Justice, also exclusively for the PS3.  Mr. Champloo ftw!


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 30, 2010)

Any Fallout game.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

Legends is an adventure game too, like Metroid. Final Fantasy Tactics is a Turn-Based Strategy.

I recommend the Tales of series. There's at least one on almost every system.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 30, 2010)

3D Dot Heroes is going to be awesome.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What's Tactics for?



Playstation 1, and PSP.  It should work on PS2's, and it also should be on Playstation Network for PS3.  So, if you're playing FFVII, odds are you can play FFT too (unless you're using the PC version of FFVII).



8-bit said:


> I've never played Fallout 1 & 2. Are they good?
> 
> And Megaman Legends rocks.


  They're good on their own merrits.

Fallout 1, while less buggy than 2 (for me), is still plagued by a few bugs (doesn't help that most of the official patches were pulled down) and notoriously poor party AI.  It has a great story and is worth playing on that's merits, but it may be quite frustrating at times (I had to cut out about 2 hours of save data once because of an error that formed in the game).

Fallout 2, properly patched and - especially - with Mods, is an amazing game that can literally eat up days of your life.  However, while still a full game without Mods, it almost _requires_ patches due to errors and bugs and the like.  Furthermore, there are a bit more Pop-Culture references than I would like in the game.

Fallout 1 I'd say has the better story, but Fallout 2 has much more refined gameplay, character creation, party AI, and so on.  

And yes, Megaman Legends does rock.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 30, 2010)

Suikoden! They have the first one for download on the PS3 or PSP for seven bucks, if you have either system. The other suikodens for the PS2 are great but some are harder to get into than others (like III and IV).

Let's see. Dark Cloud 2 and the Persona series (don't be a hero and play on hard mode! D: )

Eternal Sonata was really good, I enjoyed it a lot. Not everyone's cup of tea but the battle system was excellent and I really hope someone uses something similar to it again someday!


----------



## Tycho (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm playing FFVII right now, along with some Kingdom Hearts, but are there any other good RPGs that I should try?
> 
> I was thinking about getting Eternal Sonata for the 360 but I'm unsure
> 
> ...



LONG LIST TIEM

The Elder Scrolls series (prominent choices: Daggerfall and Morrowind.  Beware the bug in Daggerfall that makes the main quest unfinishable, though.) If you've got a wild hair and time to kill, try Arena too.  No experience whatsoever with Battlespire, Redguard or the stupid little cellphone TES spinoffs.  Oblivion's OK I guess (I personally think vanilla Oblivion is shit), gets much better when you tack on fixes and mods.  All PC games, though Oblivion is available on 360 and PS3 (bleh.) and Morrowind had a version for the original XBox.  Daggerfall, Arena, Redguard and Battlespire will require the use of DOSBox.

Chrono Trigger.  As jRPGs go it's pretty damn awesome.  Chrono Cross (for the orig. PlayStation) MIGHT be worth looking into, I've heard mixed reviews of it.  SNES game.

Fallout 1 and 2.  1 has a better story and atmosphere, 2 has improved gameplay mechanics.  Both are fun.  I personally hate Fallout 3 (OBLIVION part 2: Post-Apoc Boogaloo!) but if you want to play it be my guest.  Fallout Tactics is buggerall on story/lore/atmosphere but the gameplay is fun.  All of these are PC games, though Fallout 3 has versions for the 360 and PS3.

NetHack, POWDER 112 (or whatever the latest version is), Izuna and Izuna 2 both... very good dungeon-crawl roguelike RPGs, the Izuna games are FAR more forgiving than most other roguelikes.  NetHack is available for a number of different platforms, but PC incarnations are probably your best choice - Vulture's Eye is a nice, less "primitive" looking version of NetHack for PC.  POWDER exists in GBA and DS versions but requires a homebrew setup to play on those platforms.  Fortunately there is a PC version as well.  The Izuna games are for the DS.

Arcanum.  It has its flaws but it's still a damn neat game.  On PC.

Planescape: Torment.  Incredible story and atmosphere and the gameplay is no slouch.  On PC.

Baldur's Gate series, Icewind Dale series.  Both are a lot of fun.  On PC.

Neverwinter Nights.  The original campaign has a crappy story, and is too easy for many tastes, but expansions and add-ons improve it greatly - Shadows of Undrentide and Hordes of the Underdark are both distinct improvements over the OC, and there is a TON of fan-created content.  On PC.

Crystalis, an old NES RPG (sort of adventurish a la Zelda).  Neat game.

7th Saga, a SNES RPG.  Not exactly scintillating in terms of graphics and sound but still a neat game.  If you can find a decent Japanese-to-English translation of Mystic Ark (its sequel) that's worth a go too.

Shining Force, Shining in the Darkness, Shining the Holy Ark (sp?).  Not my FAVORITES but worth looking at.  All for Sega consoles, the first 2 for the Genesis/Megadrive IIRC, and Holy Ark was for the Sega Saturn.

Secret of Mana and Seiken Densetsu 3 (good translations of SD3 exist).  Both awesome.  Secret of Evermore is really neat too.  All SNES games.

Might and Magic series.  Incarnations of the original are on NES and PC (DOSBox needed), and there is a version of Might and Magic 3 for the SNES as well as the PC (again, DOSBox time).

This list could go on for a very long time.  I'll stop here.  I know I'm forgetting a few.  There are SO many out there worth giving a try that it boggles the mind.


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

Zydala said:


> Eternal Sonata was really good, I enjoyed it a lot. Not everyone's cup of tea but the battle system was excellent and I really hope someone uses something similar to it again someday!


It looked interesting from the reviews I saw on it

I'll try it


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> LoZ is actually considered an RPG


 Only Zelda II    


Attaman said:


> Megaman Legends, I _think_, counts as a RPG. That or a shooter. Could be either, really.


Legends is an adventure game with dungeon crawling


SirRob said:


> I recommend the Tales of series. There's at least one on almost every system.


lol tales.


----------



## Beta_7x (Apr 30, 2010)

Borderlands is a decent RPG. Well, Role Playing Shooter.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 30, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> Borderlands is a decent RPG.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-



Kilmore said:


> Well, Role Playing Shooter.



-CCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Beta_7x (Apr 30, 2010)

Hahaha Tycho makes me laugh with his troll-yness.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 30, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> Borderlands is a decent RPG. Well, Role Playing Shooter.



Oh god.....


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Legends is an adventure game with dungeon crawling
> 
> lol tales.


Yes. Yes it is.

You like Tales. Especially the less popular ones, like Legendia.


----------



## Beta_7x (Apr 30, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Oh god.....



Hey man, I like it. People can't voice their opinions without criticism?


----------



## Attaman (Apr 30, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> Hey man, I like it. People can't voice their opinions without criticism?



The issue's more "Borderlands = RPG" than "I like Borderlands".


----------



## Browder (Apr 30, 2010)

I did not see any Zelda on this list. >:[


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> I did not see any Zelda on this list. >:[


I mentioned Zelda


----------



## Beta_7x (Apr 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> The issue's more "Borderlands = RPG" than "I like Borderlands".



If the Fallout games count as RPG, then Borderlands should. Only major differences is that Borderlands looks kinda like anime and multiplayer feature... and 87 Bazillion guns. (Actually 869,813,109,931,120,000,000,000)


----------



## Adrianfolf (Apr 30, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> If the Fallout games count as RPG, then Borderlands should. Only major differences is that Borderlands looks kinda like anime and multiplayer feature... and 87 Bazillion guns. (Actually 869,813,109,931,120,000,000,000)


 Borderlands is a terrible game that needs to be burned in a fire. I regret ever buying that game on my PS3


----------



## Beta_7x (Apr 30, 2010)

Adrianfolf said:


> Borderlands is a terrible game that needs to be burned in a fire. I regret ever buying that game on my PS3



The joys of torrenting? Only games I buy are the ones that require Steam to play online. IE: TF2, CS:S, Killing Floor, Garry's Mod etc.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 30, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> If the Fallout games count as RPG,


Fallout 1 Screenshot in-game.

Fallout 2 Screenshot menu.

Borderlands Screenshot.

You notice any difference?


----------



## Browder (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I mentioned Zelda



My bad. How about Jak II-3? Or Grand Theft Auto?


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> My bad. How about Jak II-3? Or Grand Theft Auto?


I will never play the GTA games ever again...just no


----------



## Browder (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I will never play the GTA games ever again...just no



Strong words. What happened?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 30, 2010)

What consoles do you own, and do you like old school?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You like Tales. Especially the less popular ones, like Legendia.


Legendia is more popular then ToS2 and TotA.


Browder said:


> I did not see any Zelda on this list. >:[





WillowWulf said:


> I mentioned Zelda


Zelda II is the only Zelda game that has the right to be called an RPG game.

Goddamnit.


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> Strong words. What happened?


After a while I just found the games a bit pointless


BlueberriHusky said:


> What consoles do you own, and do you like old school?


A lot of them XD

(I'll edit later)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> Borderlands looks kinda like anime


Uh...


Browder said:


> I did not see any Zelda on this list. >:[


Zelda is not an RPG.


Browder said:


> My bad. How about Jak II-3? Or Grand Theft Auto?


Grand Theft Auto is not an RPG.


Perverted Impact said:


> Legendia is more popular then ToS2 and TotA.


Most people have never even _heard_ of Tales of Legendia.


----------



## Teco (Apr 30, 2010)

You're a weebo. So. Mega man Legends or like. Atlus games. Like Persona.


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

Teco said:


> You're a weebo. So. Mega man Legends or like. Atlus games. Like Persona.


I'm no weeaboo dammit!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm no weeaboo dammit!


Aww, it's nothing to be ashamed of. Anime haters have to miss out on the awesomeness that is FMA. 8)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Most people have never even _heard_ of Tales of Legendia.


 Most people have never even _heard_ of Tales of games in general.

Your point?


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Aww, it's nothing to be ashamed of. Anime haters have to miss out on the awesomeness that is FMA. 8)


FMA is badass <3



Perverted Impact said:


> Most people have never even _heard_ of Tales of games in general.
> 
> Your point?


I've played Tales of Symphonia, not in its entirety though :/ so I've heard of them


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Aww, it's nothing to be ashamed of. Anime haters have to miss out on the awesomeness that is FMA. 8)








???????


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> ???????








This man is what I aspire to be.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 30, 2010)

If you want something that isn't a JRPG try Dragon Age. It's got assloads of content and it took me forever to beat.

If you like more actiony stuff try bethesda RPGs like Fallout 3 and Oblivion.

Those have probably been mentioned like 500 times by now, I'm just backing them up. :V


----------



## Ames (Apr 30, 2010)

CHRONO TRIGGER. (Super Nintendo)
FUCKING MOST EPIC GAME EVER.

Also Lunar 1 and Lunar 2 were pretty amazing. (PS1)


----------



## Teco (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm no weeaboo dammit!


My suggestion stands.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Try one of the tales games, Tales of Symphonia 1 and 2 or Tales of Vesperia ^^


----------



## Seas (May 1, 2010)

Just listing ones not mentioned in this thread so far:

System shock (1&2)
Wizardry (especially 8 )
Mount&Blade (+Warband)
Dungeon Lords
Icewind Dale (especailly 2)
Vampire: The masquerade (+Bloodlines)
Avernum Series (if you don't mind old-looking graphics)
Space Rangers 2 (if you're into spaceships)
X series (again, spaceships)
Dungeon Siege (especially 2)
Rage of Mages 2 (old one)
Jagged Alliance 2 (tactical rpg)
A.I.M. (1&2) (sci-fi rpg)

Not listing any mmorpgs, I'm not much into those.


----------



## Issashu (May 1, 2010)

JamesB said:


> CHRONO TRIGGER. (Super Nintendo)
> FUCKING MOST EPIC GAME EVER.
> 
> Also Lunar 1 and Lunar 2 were pretty amazing. (PS1)



+1 for chrono 

Also Baldur's Gate (on PC) as someone said earlier. But only if you like harder RPGs, that will take some time to finish and you don't mind older graphics.
Well if you are running Windows 7, prepare for some graphic bugs though...for me Icewind Dale didn't even start in 7 (even in compatibility mode).


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 1, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> Just listing ones not mentioned in this thread so far:
> 
> System shock (1&2)
> Wizardry (especially 8 )
> ...



This post makes me happy.


----------



## Flatline (May 1, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> System shock (1&2)



System Shock 2 was awesome (never played the first one).
When I first played Bioshock, I was like: "WTF this is System Shock only with better graphics" (And a different story, of course)


And for a suggestion, you MUST play Morrowind before you die.


----------



## Taralack (May 1, 2010)

+2 for Chrono Trigger

+2 for Dragon Age

Mass Effect, since it hasn't been mentioned yet. If anyone thinks it's a shooter you are an idiot.

Knights of the Old Republic 1. 2 was meh, skip it. Bioware makes great rpgs.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 1, 2010)

If you're going to pick up the first Persona, I have to warn you that the game hasn't really aged that well. 

Granted, it's not like, completely unplayable by today's standards (I don't know if any games other than Alone in the dark have aged *that* poorly) but if you've even been spoiled by even other games at the time, it can be a little hard to get into. It's one of those games you *really* need a guide for if you want to get the secret character or don't want to spend awhile poking around looking for hidden items or trying to figure out how the demons are contactable. Also, if you want to start the Snow Queen Quest - I looked at a FAQ for it and thought "Wow...I wouldn't have thought to do that" to start it.


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions you guys

I might make a list of the games I'll look for, but it might be a while before I actually buy them

I found FFVII today and spent almost all my money, good find though imo


----------



## sunandshadow (May 1, 2010)

Vagrant Story for PS1 is one of my favorite RPGs ever, I consider it up there with the final fantasies.

Are you interested in monster breeder type RPGs like Eternal Eyes?


----------



## Attaman (May 1, 2010)

You realize sunandshadow that Vagrant Story is a sequel to a Final Fantasy game, right? :mrgreen:

How FFX-2 should have been handled.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You realize sunandshadow that Vagrant Story is a sequel to a Final Fantasy game, right? :mrgreen:
> 
> How FFX-2 should have been handled.


I don't personally think it's consistent with them - it feels like it takes place in a fantasy version of 17th or 18th century Europe.  But yes I read somewhere that it's supposed to be connected to the FF series.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 1, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I don't personally think it's consistent with them - it feels like it takes place in a fantasy version of 17th or 18th century Europe.  But yes I read somewhere that it's supposed to be connected to the FF series.



Supposedly, it takes place in Ivalice. And it's more related to Final Fantasy Tactics - I think you can find a document mentioned in Tactics in the game.


----------



## Tycho (May 1, 2010)

Another one: Wasteland.  Old game, you'll need DOSBox.

And a few more roguelikes: Incursion, Angband, ADOM.


----------



## Lazydabear (May 1, 2010)

I am playing Star Ocean First Departure on PSP as for Xbox 360 they have Star Ocean : Last Hope which is fun.


----------



## Attaman (May 1, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Supposedly, it takes place in Ivalice. And it's more related to Final Fantasy Tactics - I think you can find a document mentioned in Tactics in the game.



There's also references to characters from Final Fantasy Tactics.  I still insist that FFTThe Lion's War) and Vagrant Story are a separate Ivalice from the one in FFXII and the like, which in turn I insist is a different one from FFTA.  Mainly because, well, they don't make any sense if you put them all together (or even if you cut out FFTA).  I mean, I can understand one of the sentient species alongside humans being removed from the power scene, perhaps two, but pretty much _all_ of them?  And the tech level drops to Dark Ages (By FFT, they've got back up to Renaissance, but it's still low), which is a pretty big drop to make from FFXII's.  

It just doesn't sit right with me them all being the same universe, s'all.


----------

